# First hand gun! Permitts ready, HK VP-9?/ FN FNS-9?/ SIG P320?



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey guys! I am new here. And I am looking for some advice. I have always owned rifles and shotguns my entire life. I am 24 years old, married with 2 kids. I am now looking to get my first pistol! I applied for a Pistol permit online, $8.58 later, and it was approved in 2 HOURS! So, I picked it up the same day before the sheriffs office closed at 5PM that day in Johnston County NC! 

So I got my permitt. Im hoping to buy something either this weekend, or Monday. My gun will be for.. Self Defense, target shooting, and maybe hunting small things here and there. But mainly target, and self defense! 

I have really been looking all over the place "Online", and review after review, after review! I have yet to hold any of these pistols in person yet. So, tomorrow im going to get out and take a look at some in person. 

I am not very familiar with handguns at all! So don't confuse me. But, I am getting there! I know that the Sig Sauer P210 is one heck of a shot! But, also about $1000 or so to much! :mrgreen:


HERE ARE THE TOP PICKS! 
_________________________________________

HK VP 9 9MM striker fire Pistol 15+1 Capacity

FN FNS 9 9mm striker fire pistol 17+1 Capacity

Sig Sauer P320 9mm Striker fire pistol 17+1 Capacity

I like all of these guns, because they are all high quality! And full size. From what it looks like they are all capable of 2" groups or maybe a bit less at 25 yards or so. And they are big guns, nice full GRIP. Ive got big hands. And I want a gun that is capable, and shoots a 9mm how it is suppose to fire a 9mm round. 

I am not conceal carrying anything. So size is not to important! But, I don't want a 44 Magnum or anything like that. 

So what do you guys think? I like the FN, and SIG they are nice and affordable. But, the HK is top shelf I hear. And can just keep going and going... Im hoping you experienced guys can really narrow this down for me. Thanks for all the help! But all of these are great looking, and great reviewed weapons! And I will take either one.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, first, congrats on your permit! I have not handled the Sig P320, but I do have extensive experience with Sig, and they are top quality. The FNS 9 is a fine pistol. I owned it for a while when I was working through my process to find the best EDC pistol for me. I have little experience with the HK VP9, but just ordered one. While handling it in my local gun store I can tell you it is well balanced, feels solid, and the trigger is very crisp, which is very good. I carry the Glock 19 Gen4 EDC, and I have also the Glock 17 Gen4, Glock 42 and a CZ-75B, which are all great guns. Of the three you listed, I would say HK and Sig are a step above the FNS, although FN does have an almost cult like following. I can tell you this. I am very pleased with Glock Gen4 pistols, but I am really looking forward to shooting the VP9. My cousin is a local cop and says that one of his LTs on the SWAT team has the HK VP9 and LOVES it. HK is one of the premier handguns made, but you'd really be hard pressed to go wrong with any of the three you listed. 

Here's my advice. Shoot all three side by side. This will give you a really good feel for which is best for you. You should be able to find a range that rents guns, although you may have a hard time finding one that has the HK VP9 and Sig P320 for rent as they are really new guns on the market. I think the HK just became available last month. I would push the HK, but you may love a different one. Why I would push the HK is that the ergonomics are superior to the other pistols. They are the last one to enter the "striker fire" pistol, but don't let that fool you. They were actually the first to make a striker fire gun many years ago, so they know something about it. They took about four years to develop this pistol, and the trigger is what really sets it apart. The bore axis is really low allowing for easier sight picture acquisition, and the pistol is just really well made. Sigs are great guns, but they have a much higher bore axis making it a little more of a challenge to get the quick sight pic, but that is something that can easily be overcome. For one, you may like that better than the lower BA, but also the more you train with the weapon you select, the more proficient you will become with it. That's why I recommend shooting all three, or even as many as you can, to determined which you prefer more. Doing so will take a little more time, but it helps you find the best pistol for you before you spend the money on one you don't like as much as another. 
Plus it is just a lot of fun! Good luck with your search!


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

I really do like the HK VP9. There quality is very good! And from what it looks like. Not only did they make the first striker fire gun. But, they built the first polymer pistol in the 1970's to.

I am going to go and hold these guns today. 

I do like the Glock a lot! But, everyone has one. I know they are a tried and trued weapon of choice. And the GEN 4 has made them even better. Reliable, accuracy, and ergonomics, but I hear the trigger is a bit mushy and needs to be setup after purchase. 

I have no doubt in my mind if I can hold either one of these guns today. I will most likely buy it, because it is there! All of these guns look very well! They all shoot good, and are close enough to each other in performance. 

I know the SIG P320 is available in a Compact version with a 3.9" barrel VS the fullsized 4.7" barrel. Do you think I will see much performance difference in this barrel length ? Because a lot of these stores seem to carry the Sig P320 and it is very much affordable. So I may just grab one and call it a day.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

As far as performance difference, I can't speak to the P320, but I can tell you the difference btwn the Glock 17 & 19 is so marginal you won't notice it. I resisted committing to Glock for a while b/c I just didn't want to go Glock. I love the Sig P226 and P229, and carried them for years. But once I went through my personal trials, I came to realize that I just handle the Glocks better. Now, let me be clear in that I handle the Gen4s better than previous generations mainly b/c the grip is slightly smaller and it feels better in my hand. I have no problem with the factory Glock trigger, especially for EDC. I can put a lot of bullets down range and in a good group for defensive shooting. Keep in mind there is a difference in competition shooting vs defensive shooting. 

Competition shooting requires precision shooting under specialized circumstances where as defensive shooting requires multiple shots being placed in a reasonably tight group under extremely demanding conditions. Bear in mind that roughly 97% of all altercations occur within 10 yards, and are over within a few seconds. You have to be able to identify the threat, pull your weapon and put at least 2.5 shots (avg shots it takes to stop someone) into the threat before you have neutralize the threat. All this takes place within a few seconds. You will want a weapon you can shoot quickly, accurately and repeatedly. Your heart will be racing, adrenaline pumping, decision making process compressed, physical functions going haywire, all while you're trying to keep from soiling yourself. 

That is why I began to look for the perfect EDC gun for me. Something I can conceal and shoot well. I like the Glock 19 b/c it gives me ultimate concealability with maximum capacity. Choose a good weapon you can shoot well, use the best ammunition and practice a lot. I think the Glock, Sig, HK, FN are all fine weapons. It's just a matter of what you like best and feel most comfortable with. So I do recommend taking some time to handle the weapons, shoot them if you can, and commit to one and train with it a lot. Don't go switching back and forth a lot, but one thing you will learn is that the more familiar you are with shooting the more able you will be to use any platform effectively. That said, although I love shooting all types of guns, I use my Glock a lot and work with it to maintain familiarity. After I've shot another gun, I go back to the Glock and it's like my old friend. It's just my gun. I may switch to the HK VP9 if I like how it performs, but it would really have to impress me before I go away from carrying my Glock 19.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

You sure do sound like a pro shooter! And I do like your opinion. And thank you! And I really do want a gun I can attach to, and learn it, and know it blind folded.
Im curious to see how you feel about the HK VP9, compared to the Glock! When are you getting the HK VP9? 
And A Glock is still in my purchase list to. Just need to feel them all. And test them. 
A lot of people feel the same way. They are adjusted to the Glock, and do not want to switch. And it takes some gun to make them actually switch over lol

From what ive really seen so far, and read. The FNS9 and the P320 are really NOT to to far off, from a Glock trigger. They are maybe a little better. 

Although, the Walther PPQ and the HK VP9 are the guns that really separate them selves from the competition trigger wise. 
A lot of GLOCK Shooters when shooting the PPQ And HK VP9 for several hundred rounds. Then moving back to the glock feels awkward in the hand. 

So from what ive seen and read! This HK VP9 just might make you switch! But everyone is different, I may be wrong. 

Once my son wakes up from his nap. Were going to go look at some guns! :smt082


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know if I'm a pro. I have a ton to learn about shooting, but I have spent ample time working some things out. I'm really looking forward to seeing how the VP9 shoots also! It should be in the shop Wednesday, and I can't wait to pick it up. I'll likely shoot it sometime this week just to break it in. 

A lot of folks have varying opinions on triggers. Many are very finicky, and I guess that is just personal preference. For me, I see no need to change the Glock factory trigger; however, I did change the sear on my M&P45, and it made a world of difference. The M&P triggers are a little spongy from the factory, but I don't find that to be the case with the Glocks. That isn't to say they can't be improved upon with a little tinkering, but one thing about triggers is that if you're going to carry it as a EDC defensive pistol, you really don't want a "hair" trigger. I think once you have the chance to shoot the different guns you'll see what I mean with the triggers. One that I shot which I feel has a really nice trigger is the Springfield XD. I didn't like how the gun felt in my hand, but the trigger was really nice. Same with the Steyr pistols. They have a really nice trigger also. I'm just so used to the Glock's trigger and how it feels in my hand that I just can't seem to want to switch away from it. I can't say this about the generations previous to the Gen4 though. It's weird, but that's just the way it is. You'll enjoy the process of selecting your pistol. It really is really gratifying to work these things out, and when you find YOUR pistol, you'll know it. A lot of them are great guns, and they are really nice. I love...LOVE the Sig P226 and the P229, and would choose them in certain situations, but I carry the Glock 19 Gen4 for EDC. You'll know what I mean once you start walking it out. Good luck, and most of all have fun!


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

They all seem to have there own advantages! The SIG is a beautiful gun! Although, it may not have the best trigger. But then again I really don't think that matters to me for self defense. Considering this is my first pistol. A trigger is a trigger! And considering that all of these guns, Glock, Sig, FN, HK are all high end weapon manufacturers. I am sure that they are all just fine. So, im going to eliminate the trigger aspect.

But, the SIG is fully modular. It can be converted to a 45. And if something breaks, It can be fixed relatively easy. 

The FN has a solid stainless steel barrel, it comes apart easy to. But it is not fully modular. 

The HK has much beefier steel components inside, and the barrel inside it is made out of a Cannon cold hammered metal. And it is built to be shot around 90,000 times. 

Maybe this is all marketing hype. And im thinking about it to much. 

Also, since this is a Pistol purchase Permitt I have. This means I can carry the weapon with me. But, I just cannot conceal it right?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You're right. Any of these pistols will out perform you and me. Things you'll want to consider when handling the pistols is not only now it fits in your hand and how nice the trigger breaks, but also how easily can you reach the applicable levers, etc. For me, the Sig and Glock thumb break for the slide release are right there. I don't have to reach for them as opposed to the CZ or 1911. It keeps me from having to move the pistol around to manipulate the slide release. This is handy when reloading. The mag release is also something to consider. One of the improvements Glock made to the Gen4 is a reversible and larger mag release button. You don't want to have to hunt the thing when reloading. The one thing about the HK and Walther pistols is their mag release buttons are paddles at the bottom of the trigger guard, which some people just hate. I admit I'm not the biggest fan of this style, but it can be overcome with practice. 

WRT your permit, these things vary from state to state. It is best to check with your local laws before carrying concealed. A lot of states are open carry, but require a permit to carry conceal. If your permit does not state "conceal carry" then you can't carry concealed. Check with your local sheriff's office on these matters.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Well in the sate of NC I have to actually apply for a Concealed Carry permit, so I can carry the gun concealed. It cost $80 bucks, and you must pass a safety class, and demonstrate you know how to handle the firearm and shoot it. But, my question was.

Since I have a regular handgun purchase permit, I can carry the gun around exposed right? Meaning. I can bring the weapon with me, as long as it is visible. Right? "AND NOT CONCEALED"

I do not need to conceal the gun. I would like to show it off for a few weeks anyways! :mrgreen: just kidding

I know NC is not to strict. I believe it is still legal to hunt deer with a 22LR here. Its all about shot placement after all. 

Well, Im about to go look at some guns. There are a few guns store right down the road. And they actually just built a BassPro Shop in Cary NC. Which is only 20 minutes away. Although, I am not 100% sure they sell guns. But, I would hope they did. Shootings guns is a little more fun than fishing! Well to me it least. :smt1099

I was actually worried I would not be able to get this permit. Ive seen so many people unable to get one online, even for something as stupid as simple assault in high school and at a much older age and years later, still unable to obtain one! 

I was as excited about getting the permit as someone buying the gun almost! haha.

I may consider used as well. If the condition is superior and the price is reasonable. But, in a lot of pistols. Sometimes the price does not justify enough to buy used over new. 

Im going out to go hunting for a FN FNS 9MM a / SIG SAUER P320/ Also a SIG SAUER P320 Compact , HK VP9/ Possibly a Walther PPQ/ I might even go for a Springfield XD-m Competition/ I am open to several GlOCKS in the GEN4 platform. I would love to have a Sig Sauer P210 Ive heard the swiss ski pastrol shoots and trains with these SIG SAUER P210's at 100 meters! Wow. Unfortunately the P210 is a bit out of reach on price. But ive heard great things. Apparently it is just like magic.

But, im hoping and feel confident I can get the same results with any of these guns! 

I was originally after something small and tiny. But, I really don't mind the big gun! I want a good shootings pistol, with enough barrel length to get a bullet out to its full potential.

THANKS FOR THE HELP! IF I BUY SOMETHING I WILL PUT PICS UP! HOPEFULLY I FIND WHAT I WANT!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Sometimes used guns is a good way to go. You can get a used high quality pistols for very reasonable prices instead of buying something of lesser quality for the same price. It sounds to me like maybe you have a conceal carry permit, but I'm not sure what the NC state laws are. It's best to research that. WRT to the size of the pistol, if you're not accustomed to shooting pistols I would not start with a tiny pistol. Start with a full size pistol, or something no smaller than say the Glock 19. Smaller pistols require considerable skill to shoot well. They are more difficult to control due to recoil being harsher, and the shorter barrels make it harder to be more accurate. Good luck!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Quick (biased) answer : Buy the Sig P320

.... handled one earlier in the week and absolutely fell in love. The trigger is very unique and has a very nice break. The grip is natural and comfortable... mag changes are lightening fast. Sights on the model I was handling were great like most Sig sights. The minimalist approach to exterior features is a welcome edition... nothing to accidentally press or hold down while acquiring your grip. Really wish I could have shot it to experience the trigger with actual ammo and see how the recoil is on it. This will most likely be my next handgun purchase (next year). I am not exactly a brand loyal fanboy either... I have Beretta, M&P, Ruger, CZ, Kahr and Sig all represented in my collection. Other manufacturers of striker fired handguns should be afraid of this new offering from Sig... it's gonna be a major contender in the already flooded striker fired market.

The other guns mentioned are quality firearms and will fulfill most roles just fine... comes down to personal preference and your budget. None are "cheap" by any means... but what you will save could go towards more ammo. 

You need to do your research on each model your interested in and try to at least handle each before your final decision... don't worry to much about not firing it first as I have bought almost all my guns based on my research and handling of them in shops. I've never been disappointed (except for a Taurus PT111 many years ago) yet and have learned to shoot each quite well after learning each. You may not be able to fire all the models your interested in... but that should not take that make/model out of the running for that fact alone... at least imo.

Remember... YOU are making a decision of which gun is right for YOU... nobody in here is gonna be able to give you a definitive answer on that... just our opinions which change from person to person. YOU are going to be the best judge of what YOU will like or need. Opinions are nice to hear and may confirm your suspicions on certain models... but they are just opinions.

Good luck and enjoy the process! It should be a pleasurable one. Few decisions in life are as fun & enjoyable as trying to figure out which gun to buy, lol.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAP, I expect at some point in the near future I'll have the P320 myself. As I said above, I put the VP9 on order, and I plan to get my daughter a M4 style .22LR for Christmas, but after that, I believe I may just put the P320 on the list. I got to shoot the VP9 at the range yesterday, and it was really superb. I loved the trigger on it, and the ergonomics were just stellar. Not sure if you've gotten your hands on one, but you'd probably like it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My vote would have to go to the HK VP9. I have not even held one yet, but from the two articles I read on the gun, it seems HK finally produced a pistol that most "working" people could actually afford. Being an HK, I am sure the quality is there too.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I have not bought a gun yet. Ive been a bit limited on time. I went to a few places, and caught them at closing of shop. When I did get to finally have some time inside the new bassproshop store in Cary NC, I held a few different guns. Unfortunately, they do NOT carry SIG. Im not sure why. But they just do not. 
But, I did get a lot of time to hold the FNS-9mm and the FNS-40S&W.

I held the FNS-9 first, stainless slide, night sights, nice looking gun! Much smaller than I thought it would be. I just have not held a handgun in years. It fit the hand perfect! The weight was great. Quality felt very good! The slide release was extremely hard to push down it seemed, when it was cocked back. Maybe I was just not accustom to this yet, as I have never owned a pistol. Only rifles and shotguns! And after trying a few more times, it was easier. Anyways, I could not feel the trigger. They have a lock on it for safety purposes. But this is ok! 

I also held the FNS-40 and this gun was beautiful as well! The first thing I noticed was it felt top heavy. At first, I thought.. did the other fns9 feel like this one? And then I remembered I was holding the FNS40 and not a FNS9. So I guess this would balance out once a loaded clip was in the grip, and not a empty clip. But as soon as I picked it up, it felt as if the top where the slide is just wanted to topple right on over. 

The store did not have the other guns I am interested in. They did not have a HK VP9 either. Although, so far I am really liking the FNS-9! I may even get a FNS-40. I am going to have a gun by this Wednesday at the latest. By Tuesday another gun store near my house is going to have a shipment coming in, and they are suppose to have P320's and VP9's. They already have some FNS-9's and FNS-40's available, None with night sight though. But that is ok. 

So, considering this is a small gun shop. Tuesday when I get in there. I am going to get to hold them all! And test all of the triggers. I was so surprised with the FN's. These are nice little guns! And for the money, they are tough to beat it seems. If I become to impatient by Monday, I may just buy a FNS-9. Because, honestly I love the gun! And love the way it feels in my hand. It just felt really good to me. But, Considering they are all in a similar price range. I really want to see this sig, and HK. 

I am kind of glad I held the FNS first. because, I got a lot of time to really feel the gun. And I was really impressed. And I could really see my self shooting something like this, I just had a sense of confidence, and the gun did not feel intimidating one bit to me, does this make sense? lol. This makes it only more intriguing to hold the Sig P320, and the HK VP9. These are both upper premium pistols. I am going solely on how the gun feels in the hand and aims, and trigger. Which ever I like the best I will get! The Sig and Hk will have to really stack up! Because I am in love with the FNS-9 

I also held a Springfield XD Compact, These are nice guns. And while the lemmon squeeze safety is a nice feature. I felt as if I were constantly checking my hand grip to make sure it was pressed correctly, or if my hand was seated the right way. It was a nice gun! But, I didn't like it. I held full sized and compact. I did not have much confidence in the gun. This Lemon squeeze was more distracting than anything! None the less, it is still a nice gun. And some one else could pick it up, and love it like I love the FNS-9, and FNS-40. And probably carry this thing every day with confidence.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

tps3443 said:


> Hey guys, I have not bought a gun yet. Ive been a bit limited on time. I went to a few places, and caught them at closing of shop. When I did get to finally have some time inside the new bassproshop store in Cary NC, I held a few different guns. Unfortunately, they do NOT carry SIG. Im not sure why. But they just do not.
> But, I did get a lot of time to hold the FNS-9mm and the FNS-40S&W.
> 
> I held the FNS-9 first, stainless slide, night sights, nice looking gun! Much smaller than I thought it would be. I just have not held a handgun in years. It fit the hand perfect! The weight was great. Quality felt very good! The slide release was extremely hard to push down it seemed, when it was cocked back. Maybe I was just not accustom to this yet, as I have never owned a pistol. Only rifles and shotguns! And after trying a few more times, it was easier. Anyways, I could not feel the trigger. They have a lock on it for safety purposes. But this is ok!
> ...


Granted the FNS9 feels good, and it is a good shooter; however, I am sure you will find that the Sig and HK more than stack up. I've owned the FNS9 and I liked it, but the HK is a much better pistol. That isn't to say you will like it better than the FN, but I think you will. A lot of professionals use FN. FN has a fine reputation and it's a fine weapon, but having compared the two, I'd choose the HK. I need to find a P320 to check out, but as of today, I'm a fan of the HK, which is saying something b/c I really don't like other HKs. I will say I really don't like the way the P320 looks, but I've heard nothing but good things about the gun, so it deserves a look see, but I'm sure I'll buy the HK first since I actually have it ordered.

I really encourage you to see if you can find all these guns at a local range and shoot them side by side to compare before you buy. It may take a little longer to actually buy one, but it is the best way to actually find out which gun you like best. I can't stress that enough!


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

HK VP9 and SIG P320 

I like the HK VP9 grip, everything can be changed around to something like 27 grip variations. 

I like the SIG P320, because it is fully modular. So replacing anything is very easy. 

The HK VP9 is a great looking gun! But, it just looks like a better Walther PPQ. I mean, it looks just like a PPQ! IT even had a good trigger like one haha.

Over looks, I like all the guns. 

I don't think I am going to try and fire all of these. Im just going to buy what I really like. And I am sure it will work out in the end. 
Its not like im buying a Kel-tec PF9 blindy and then I shoot off 200 rounds, and my hand hurts and my fingers are raw lol.

These are all big comfy guns, if that makes sense. Several reviews on all of them each as being a good shooting gun. 

Im excited to have all 3 of them in front of me at once tomorrow. In the end I feel like I will get a HK VP9 to be totally honest.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

tps3443 said:


> HK VP9 and SIG P320
> 
> I like the HK VP9 grip, everything can be changed around to something like 27 grip variations.
> 
> ...


Well, the HK VP9 is a dirivative of the P30, which was produced before the Walther PPQ. Of course, many Walther enthusiats will claim HK took a page from the Walther book, but I don't think so. Now the PPQ derived it's origins from the vaunted P99, which has a fairly acclaimed reputation itself. Both are great guns!

I have given consideration to the modular design of the P320, and I came to the conclusion that although neat, it isn't a system I will use much. If I want two guns I want two guns, not two in one. Say I want to carry two, one as my primary and one as a back up. It sort of defeats the intended purpose behind the modular design. But then some folks may very well like that capability, so it would be a great option for them.

I think you have a pretty good point on not shooting all the guns. All these guns are good performers, and once you settle on one, you will get used to it. I'm in the process of rebuilding my arsenal, and it can be tempting to lose focus. I want so many, but I'm going to stick to my guns and get the VP9 this go round. I may make my next purchase the P320. I just have to be patient! LOL


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

UPDATE. Im going to go finish up a quick job now. And, after that im heading to the gun store. They already have the guns in today. So, im going to look over the, SIG P320, HK VP9, and hold a FNS9 again so I can get a feel for the trigger, because the other one was locked at bass pro shops. But yeah, I have never been use to any hand gun. So any of these would be perfect. 

But it does involve the price point to! 

I can get a FNS-9mm used for $375 bucks, it has been shot 200 times. And it looks brand new! included everything from new.

Now, the HK is a bit more NEW it will run me $650.00 but it is a beast, and the best gun in this line up. 

And the SIG P320 will cost me $550 to $580 for compact, or full sided. 

So, obviously the FNS 9 is the best deal! And I could load down on ammo. But, if I get the HK VP9 I will be able to afford barely (1) box of 50 bullets haha. But I really don't care. It is just that sweet of a gun!

Well im going now. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Actually, I would disagree that the FNS9 is the best deal. If you were comparing used to used, or new to new at that price, Yeah, I might agree. Think long term. Are you basing the fact that the FNS9 has been shot 200 times on the word of the dealer? Consider that. Good luck!


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Ok! I am back home. Ive finally gotten a chance to hold all of the guns at once, and pull triggers. I held the FNS9 again, then I held the SIG P320, and then I held the H&K VP9. Then a Glock 19 yep lol I held a Glock.

The SIG P320 FULL sized is a really nice gun. High quality, Full length barrel, night sights on this one, and it just looked great! It felt good in the hand. 

This was the first time I finally got to pull the trigger on all of these guns! And the FNS-9 really does not have the best trigger. Its just ok.. And much better than the GLOCK 19 anyday. The GLOCK 19's trigger got really stiff right before it would snap. I thought this would really hurt your accuracy. And im not really sure why the GLOCK 19 is so popular.. I feel the FNS is a much better fire arm, or the trigger itleast. I gave the GLOCK a chance. And at times, when I was pulling the trigger, I was thinking? I have to keep squeezing it harder? is it there yet? "HARD SPOT" SQUUUUEEEEZZZZZZZZZEEEE CLICK. And it was awkward in my hand, and clunking against my knuckles. It did not feel good in my hand. And I really tried to give the gun a chance. Because after all, they are the best selling gun around. But it just did not work out.

So, I sat the FNS down then I moved to the Sig-sauer P320. The gun was really nice, and the trigger was fantastic. Much better than the FNS-9, and the GLOCK 19. 

The H&K VP9, it felt very high quality. The weight was very balanced in my hand. And then I cocked the hammer, and pulled the trigger. It actually clicked before I thought it would, I was so use to that dang GLOCK 19 :anim_lol:
The H&K VP9 I am holding is equipped with night sights. And they glow great. I just cupped my hand over them slightly and saw the bright green glow. This gun has the best trigger I have ever seen! Or felt! I can say this. Ive only held about 10 guns in 2 or 3 days LOL. 
I was actually aiming at tiny stuff on the ceiling and pulling the trigger. The trigger is so soft, and easy to pull, it did not seem to move the gun at all. So, I am picking my VP9 up in the morning. I have settled on this gun. The grip is amazing! Me and my wife are going first thing and getting my VP9!

The HK VP9 is only $599.99 at this store W/ night sights

The SIG P320 Full sized is $550 with night sights

To be totally honest, I have eliminated the FNS-9. It is a nice pistol. But, It is not in the same class as the P320, and the HK VP9. 
I would have bought the HK VP9, or the SIG P320. Both are nice. I could not tell much different in the HK VP9's trigger, and the SIG P320's trigger.

It really is hard to tell a difference in the trigger on the SIG and HK VP9. And I am really still having the hardest time on deciding with either of these guns. 

But, I can tell you one thing! That HK VP9 is unbelievable! It is just so nice. And I cannot seem to get over the trigger. It is almost scary. It is soft, and a perfect audible click comes in. I was going to grab some COR BON 9mm ammo as well. Ive found some 9MM +p 115 Grain that shoots roughlys 1500fps, and 480 founds of energy. I was going to try with this, and then start moving to different brands to see what I like.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Actually, the Glock 19 trigger is pretty smooth when shooting the pistol. This is why I recommended shooting the guns before you buy. Most will tell you the Glock is superior to the FN series pistols, but there is that little thing called personal preference. 

The VP9 doesn't have a hammer, so you probably weren't holding the VP9 if you cocked a hammer. Did you mean to say that you cycled the slide on the VP9 to set the trigger? If so, then OK...and yes, the trigger on the HK is superior to the Glock. 

When buying ammo, steer clear of UMC. It is cheap and a lot of shooters get it b/c of that, but it is underpowered and will likely give you problems jamming. For personal defense, I would not get anything less than a 124 grain bullet. Federal HST 124 +P is a great round, as is the Speer Gold Dot 124 +P. A lot of folks like a 147 grain bullet for the 9mm, and it is a good round, but I use Hornady Critical Duty (standard pressure or +p, there really isn't much of a difference) with a 135 flex lock bullet. It is really good for penetration. At any rate, when shooting for practice, make it a point to shoot some defense ammo just to get used to it. It does generally have more recoil than your average plinking round, but I generally use Federal, Winchester or Blazer Brass 115 gr for the range. 

It sounds to me like you're really most impressed with the HK, and for good reason. If I were you, I'd go that route for now. You can't beat the quality, and it just seems to be the one that "grabbed" you. Sometimes, that's how it works. Our guns pick us instead of us picking them. Hey, I'm a Glock 19 guy all the way, but I'm going to pick my HK VP9 up this week, if that tells you anything.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

hammer lol. Yea the slide I meant to say. Yea I really don't know why I did not like the Glock 19. I mean, I am 100% positive if I was gifted a Glock 19, and used it to shoot with, I would love it. And be happy with it, because I would just get accustomed to it. But, with other guns available to hold, I did not like the way it felt. Well, the biggest problem was.. My fingers were crunched up on the trigger guard. That was the only problem really. And a $60 trigger job, and I would have really liked it. And the only reason I did not get my gun today, was because I did not have my Social Security Card with me. And I was there at 4:30PM, and they closed at 5:00PM. But ive got it now in my wallet ready to go, and they open at 9AM tomorrow. So, I will have a rough time sleeping tonight im sure. 

And they have (3) H&K VP9's left. They already sold (2) that day to to other customers. Ive got mine being HELD. :mrgreen:

I feel I made a really good choice with the VP9, and when I think about the SIG P320, or FN9 I don't start wondering all over again like I did before lol.

Also, the guy who helped me in the gun store, was a GLOCK 19 shooter. It has been his main gun. He just bought a VP9 to, and he said his GLOCk 19 has been sitting in the closet for a couple weeks now. I was thinking really? I mean, I would expect it to because of it being a new gun to shoot obviously. He was the only guy in the store who really seemed to like H&K. Everyone else was either GLOCK, or S&W.

I imagine I will get a GLOCK in the near future, and when I do it will be a Long Slide GLOCK something, maybe a 40 S&W


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Good choice! If you shot the Glock you'd like it, but trust me when I say the HK VP9 trigger is much better than the Glock 19s factory pull. It ins't hard to modify the Glock trigger to make it a little smoother. Same with the M&P. Both are fantastic guns, but why not start out with a pistol that rivals both Glock and M&P, with a better trigger? I have a feeling once my VP9 comes in I'll be carrying it for a while. I may even carry it and the Glock 19!

One last thing. Get a good holster. It will be a little harder to find an IWB holster for the VP9 b/c it's so new, but you can find them in kydex. Search eBay. I just did and found two. Also, Alien Gear and Galco makes a holster that will likely fit it of you.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Im not going to be carrying it concealed. My permit is only a standard pistol permit. I can carry the gun anywhere with me, but it must be out/ or exposed. And even in my car, it must be laying on the seat, or dash as long as it is visible and not hidden.

Im going to start training with the gun, learning where everything is at, and I would like to be able to get a 5" group at 25 yards.

It seems most handguns are $500 to 600 bucks. I guess the HK VP9 really is a lot of gun for the price. Considering the standard night sights, 27 different grip combinations, and a really good trigger! All for $600 bucks. Sounds like a $700 gun to me. Or maybe $750. 
All while being a H&K, I guess they really wanted to compete with the other brands that are striker fire and try to sell more or keep up with the other manufacturers. Because im sure a lot of guys will pick the HK now because it is only 600 bucks. But if it were 700 or 800. Everyone would just buy the SIG, or a GLOCK. It really is hard to justify spending over $750 on a gun.

This NEW H&K VP9 may become the NEW standard for GO TO pistol. I hope so.

Because GLOCK has a SLEW of aftermarket accessories. That sells me on it alone.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like you had a productive day... and narrowed your choices down. Don't sweat not liking the Glock trigger... it's an acquired taste, lol. Sounds like you also experienced "Glock knuckle".

Looking forward to reading which gun you go with...cuz you may change your mind before actual purchase. Make sure you grab ammo when you pick up your gun and enjoy!


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

I am dead set VP9. Its just, the P320 has a really high bore axis, and I guess that does not matter much. But, when you hold it you feel it flop over. Now that is not really a big deal. But, I feel as if the P320 is only a P250 and there selling it mostly off marketing and living off of the name "SIG SAUER". So its almost as if they just rehashed a old gun.

Mean while, the HK is field tested, torture tested, and ready to be sold, all while having superior ergonomics, and one of the best triggers a Striker fire gun can have, even better than a PPQ. I assure you it is something to be proud of. I do not know a lot about pistols. But, ive shot rifles for years. And it feels very smooth! I have grown to really like the gun! It is practically a P30. Very high quality. And because this pistol is in the same price range as any other gun out there. It just really does not make sense to not buy it. Plus it will hold its value pretty well I imagine. 

What a nice gun. If any of you guys are considering it, I would suggest going and looking at one! And that is just hilarious that there is a term like that " Glock Knuckle" :mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The P320 is no more a rehash of the P250 than the VP9 is a rehash of the P30, lol. 

To each his own... For years the HK has traditionally been a very overpriced handgun and now as the market has become so tight with all the affordable, high quality guns in recent years, they don't have much choice but to come in lower with a new model. Most Sig's hover in the $800 to $1,000 range too. To say Sig's are not as rugged, torture tested or field tested as the HK shows your kind of new to handguns (which you admit to). Sig's have been a top choice among LE, SF and Gov Agencies just as much as HK... maybe more (too lazy to look up stats).

I could care less if you chose HK over every manufacturer out there... but any serious shooter will have to admit Sig makes one of the finest products out there... hell, I don't like Glocks... but I have to admit they are ultra reliable, accurate as anything out there and built like tanks. 

Beretta, Glock, CZ, S&W, and HK are all top tier guns that will out perform most shooters. Be happy with your decision, but don't overlook all the other amazing gun manufacturers out there because they are not as overpriced as HK... therefore not as good. 

I have spent years running various makes and models of handguns and can honestly tell you that being a good shooter is more about the person pulling the trigger than the gun itself... but being a rifle guy you probably know that. Having a good firearm as well as skill helps though, lol

Just stating some facts, not looking to ruffle any tail feathers, lol. Glad you are happy with the HK and enjoy learning it while dry firing and live firing it on the range. Let us know how your your first range day goes.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

I know what you mean. I guess im just building the foundation on my decision. I know the SIG P320 is a super nice gun. And im still having the hardest time ignoring this gun and getting the Vp9 lol. I would only buy a SIG or Hk at this time around. They both seem to have what I am looking for. And what I like. 

And I assure you tomorrow morning when I get to the Gun shop. Im going to ask to see the P320 again. And here I am all over again. Buying (1) gun and as a first pistol, is very difficult. I can ignore a GLOCK, a FNS, and all the others. But I cannot seem to ignore the VP9, and the SIG P320. it seems like only HK and SIG are the only builders of the "REAL TRUE" military style looking firearms. I mean, look at the SIG SAUER P210, They test it at 100 meters? Are you kidding! It cost $2,000 bucks to. That is a serious hand gun. And some of these HK full sized guns in that price range as well. I do not know there model numbers off hand. 

Either way, I guess I will make my mind up tomorrow morning. 

And thanks!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

tps3443 said:


> I know what you mean. I guess im just building the foundation on my decision. I know the SIG P320 is a super nice gun. And im still having the hardest time ignoring this gun and getting the Vp9 lol. I would only buy a SIG or Hk at this time around. They both seem to have what I am looking for. And what I like.
> 
> And I assure you tomorrow morning when I get to the Gun shop. Im going to ask to see the P320 again. And here I am all over again. Buying (1) gun and as a first pistol, is very difficult. I can ignore a GLOCK, a FNS, and all the others. But I cannot seem to ignore the VP9, and the SIG P320. it seems like only HK and SIG are the only builders of the "REAL TRUE" military style looking firearms. I mean, look at the SIG SAUER P210, They test it at 100 meters? Are you kidding! It cost $2,000 bucks to. That is a serious hand gun. And some of these HK full sized guns in that price range as well. I do not know there model numbers off hand.
> 
> ...


It's hard to go wrong with any of these guns. As TAP said, the Sig P320 is a dirivative of the P250, but they are not the same gun. Completely different system altogether, just as the VP9 stems from the P30. Again, totally different design although the frames did give the inspriation.

Normally HKs and Sigs run anywhere from $800-$1200 depending on variation. Both have produced striker fire pistols to compete with the Glock and M&P, and they've priced them to sell in that market. For one reason, the polymer frame guns are less expensive to make, and you can push them out pretty quickly. That's the rationale behind it, but that is what it is. HK and Sig have just come to realize that the polymer striker fire pistol is not a gimmick, and it is wearing them out in the professional ranks. Glock owns roughly 65% of the LE market with the S&W M&P owning a nice chunk of what's left. Most cops are going to choose a pistol that is light, reliable, safe and can be operated easily. There are a few holdouts who swear by their beloved 1911s, and some departments will issue an all steel gun, like the Sig P226 or P229, but most departments have switched over to a polymer frame striker fire gun like Glock or M&P. Otherwise, I doubt HK or Sig would be producing a polymer, striker fire pistol.

If you stick with the HK VP9 you're getting a great gun, but you can't go wrong with the Sig. Or a Glock...at this level it is all personal preference. A lot of military forces use either an HK or a Sig, but like TAP said, the Sig is probably more widely used than HK. The Navy SEALs and British SAS both use the Sig P226 as their primary sidearm, and I would dare say more LE agencies use Sig over HK. They are generally priced the same, but I personally think Sig is a better gun on the whole. Not b/c the mechanics are that much better, but b/c the ergonomics are better for most. In fact, most LE agencies out there, like the FBI, DEA, along with local LE will issue either a Glock or a Sig variant. These pistols are truly battle tested and proven. I should have stated that my favorite pistol of all time is the Sig P226. It is just a hoss of a war gun, but it isn't as practical to carry for an EDC gun as the Glock 19. Price being the main point, but as TAP said, the Glocks are just built to work and last. You can't buy a better pistol! Many are as good, but considering all the factors, price being a MAJOR component, you just can't "beat" the Glock. It just works. It isn't the prettiest. It really isn't the smoothest or nicest, but it works. Like I said, it all comes down to a personal preference, and I like the VP9 too! We'll see if it can give my Glock 19 a run for its money. 

There are a lot of true military style handguns. One of the most coveted is the Colt or Springfield 1911. In fact, some units in the USMC have started issuing the Colt M45 CQBP (Close Quarter Battle Pistol), which is a really nice pistol! Our own military has used the Beretta M9 for the last 25 years, and it has served with distinction. Another is the Browning Hi-Power, which was first produced in the early 1900s, but is still in use today. Also, another very popular military pistol is the CZ-75 used widely, even by US military units like the Army Delta Force, and US police depts. The British Army just replaced their aging Browning HPs with the Glock 17 Gen4, speaking of which, the Glock was made specifically to compete for military use. It is a true military style pistol in use by a lot of military and police forces world wide. While HK and Sig are indeed premier weaponry, there are plenty of other great military pistols out there. But for now, I think you have narrowed your first choice down to two fantastic pistols in the HK VP9 and the Sig P320, which most people really can't do. Choose between those two, and then continue to walk your path out...there is lots to learn, see and do, and you're gonna have a blast doing it all!

Good luck today!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Well?

How did it go today?


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

The FNS9 might be your best bargain. FN has had s price drop in their black models. With or without a safety they can be had for about $450.00. Sig & HK in sure I'd much much more


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

No guys, I did not get the gun :smt076 . UHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I got held up at work, YEP!! I know..Im upset about it to . And I just got back home a few minutes ago. I work with moving damage repair for upscale homes " self employed " So, it can be very hectic at times. I had to call the gun store back from missed calls today. And tell them to continue holding my VP9 I am coming today if I can, but stuck at work! Ive got my uncle that is going to work for me tomorrow, finishing up with my customers. So im leaving work at lunch, and giving my self the rest of the day to get the gun, and shoot it. This is the last VP9 left. And it is ALL mine! Ive got to get in there tomorrow or they said they need to sell it. Or put down a non refundable 15% deposit to hold it another day, which comes off of the final price. They have a few customers who want to buy my gun:numbchuck:! And I just feel like a fool. I gave him my word today, and told him I already took time off work for tomorrow, And I paid $350 bucks over the phone to hold it, and now he seems very satisfied. I guess he just wanted a commitment from me, because I had not bought it yet. And they felt I was going to change my mind. But really ive been having bad luck, and also just plan old super busy to! Or well today itleast, and the day I forgot my ssc lol.

And the FNS-9 is a really nice gun Kennydale! Great feel in the hand, good trigger, has a ok reset. And for $469.99 for a brandnew one includes THREE MAGAZINES!, is a great buy! And while the used one is much cheaper, at only $375 and only shot 200 times. But, who knows if this is true or not like GCBHM said. It is hard to tell. And all these guys are worried about is just pushing a pistol on me, itleast most of them. And they could care less what it is I buy , and if I like it...The owners son, believes if you really like it, and love the way it feels, and like the style then it promotes you to shoot the gun more, and use it more often , and not just let it sit and sell it off. Worst thing ever is to buy a gun on price. But, It seems like if you love it! And it has everything u want, and u like everything about it! And the Price is still cheap. Then, buy it! When I was looking at all (3) guns fns9/vp9/P320 one guy said, you should get a GLOCK. Ha! But, that's not what I want. So, I thought it was stupid, he mentioned it.. When He knew exactly what I was looking for, and that I did not want a glock as a first gun, I want a GLOCK to be a 2nd or 3rd pistol. Im scared to get attached, or stuck with it because I fall in love with the way it shoots, and there are so many other guns out there I want a a EDC, and target shooting, hunting. lol. And he just suggested something he liked, and not what I liked lol! Another guy started helping me after that though, who is the one with my gun on HOLD for me to buy it tomorrow VP9 H&K. He is the owners SON. he seems to think all of the three choices were all great, and anyone of the guns would be superior. Which I liked the fact that he was a gun professional, and he complimented the (3) that I picked out, as excellent guns he would buy himself, and narrowing is down to 3 choices. And not just running all over the store asking to see and hold random guns, but yet.. Not really understanding the concept of what your looking for either and your wants and needs in a gun.. Anyways, He already owns the VP9. And this is the gun he thinks I should buy regardless. HK and sig are both TOP TIER quality, and the triggers are close! The reset is so good on the SIG TO! and the VP9. But, this is actually funny. I think the GLOCK had the best Reset of them all. Or itleast as good as the VP9. It was such a short reset on the Glock, reset on the GLOCK is better then the reset on the FNS 9 by quite a bit. And, very loud and audible! But, this is to close to call "between glock reset and VP9 or P320 reset". I cannot find a real difference in the P320 And VP9 trigger. This is what kind of made is hard for me at first. Because I could not find the better trigger. If I picked up the VP9 right away, and said wow this trigger is so much better than the P320, and Im getting this VP9 over the SIG P320, I mean I was literally dry firing the P320 and VP9 over and over back to back. And Its just very tough, there both really great... And once you pull the trigger, ON EITHER GUNS. VP9, or Hk P320 it gives you the a great upmost feeling and a nice smile of quality, and I actually thought to my self, how can they get a trigger so good on a hand gun. Well. I couldn't find anything wrong with, OR anything I did NOT like about either ONE p320, or VP9! I love them both. And both have very loud, and noticeable resets on the trigger. Both of the guns were built to be the best Striker fire hand guns in the market today! And they sure did it. Finally a SIG, and Hk striker fire with a good trigger is exactly what everyone says. So, seeing the improvement with the guns, and really how nice they are. I liked the looks of the Sig Sauer P320. And I liked, the reputation and build quality, and controls of the H&K VP9 and the ergonomics. But, the SIG looks NASTY! and just so sinister, especially the FULL size. 

But, I felt buyers remorse buying the P320 and not the HK Vp9. Almost as if I felt sick lol.. I really wanted the VP9. So, I paid for over half of it already! So, after I called the gun shop back, I made it real clear to hold my gun. And I paid 350 bucks over the phone. Which made them more than happy. And this gun is only $599.99. Tomorrow, when I go back in. I am going to try and work a deal out. Maybe $550 for the NEW retail VP9 or, $600 and some ammo, or $600 and a nice holster. Im going to see what I can work out with them. 

When I bought my AK-47 2 years ago for $450 brand new! And it came with a case, a strap, and synthetic stock, also 200 rounds in 7.62x39 This was Tula Amo! I mean, BULK BUY! And all of this was given to me, and it was 200 rounds. But, boy did it feed and fire great! Im shotting a Ak 47 with the worlds cheapest AMMO. What is jamming? 

Once the assault rifle ban stuff started happening. I sold the gun back to the same store 1 year later for $550 and no ammo! The price just went up. 

To make my decision easier. I thought of buying each one. And I felt like I would have buyer remorse not getting the VP9. But, I also helped apply for my Uncle David's pistol permit today online with my phone, and he is now considering the SIG P320 or FNS9/ or VP9. My uncle has had numerous pistols! His house was broken in to 12 years ago, and all of his guns were stolen. Most of these were passed down from my grandfather, " HIs Dad". And very rare, and clean, and others were modern and just expensive! But, everything was taken. And he has not bought gun or had anykind of gun since that break in. And this crime was in direct relation after a direct TV installation. And all of the weapons were visible mostly. And it was the Direct TV guy, and another suspect.



`


Because, the gun shop has given me (1) more day to hold it. So, I will be getting it at lunch time tomorrow.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Firstly, looks like you're having a good time (hectic time?) getting down to the wire on which pistol you really want to take home with you. This is a good thing because it forces you to do a look of thinking, of asking questions, and of doing a bit of research and learning.

The Glock trigger is designed to do what you have encountered with it. It is a 2-stage trigger, which is not uncommon with striker fired pistols. Please be aware that it is easily customized and made to fit your specific requirements. I modify all of my Glock triggers to my particular needs to get what I want in a carry and/or range gun. And since they are so easy to work on, you can do this yourself (learn first, of course). In your case, you mentioned that you have large hands. This would indicate that the Glock 19 is not for you but a Glock 17 would be much better.

I am curious why you haven't considered the Smith and Wesson M&P series of pistols. Fabulous ergonomics and handling characteristics. And darned accurate to boot. Excellent pistols.

Of the ones you first mentioned, the Sig P320 seemed to stand out in the practical and "fit" categories. But the one thing that has turned my off to Sigs is their high bore axis. The guns I carry cannot have this since I have trained with low bore axis guns for years. I do have an XD40 but it also has a high bore axis so it is never carried by me. Just looking at pictures of the HK VP 9 makes me believe that it too has a high bore axis but I have never encountered or handled one so I have no experience with it.

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Just looking at pictures of the HK VP 9 makes me believe that it too has a high bore axis but I have never encountered or handled one so I have no experience with it.
> 
> Good luck in your decision.


SB, the VP9 has a bore axis very close to the Glock, and the trigger is more crisp. It seems the reset is pretty much the same, and it shoots like a dream. I have put one on order. It should be at the shop today or tmro. I was surprised at how balanced the weapon is, and it just feels really good in the hand. I'm with you on the Sigs high bore axis, which is one reason I don't carry them EDC, although the P226 is really one of my favorite pistols ever made. It just isn't practical for an EDC gun. I think you'd like the VP9! You ought to give one a spin.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> SB, the VP9 has a bore axis very close to the Glock, and the trigger is more crisp. It seems the reset is pretty much the same, and it shoots like a dream. I have put one on order. It should be at the shop today or tmro. I was surprised at how balanced the weapon is, and it just feels really good in the hand. I'm with you on the Sigs high bore axis, which is one reason I don't carry them EDC, although the P226 is really one of my favorite pistols ever made. It just isn't practical for an EDC gun. I think you'd like the VP9! You ought to give one a spin.


Thanks for the clarification. I was only going on pictures of the VP9 so my impression is totally visual for now.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would say the HKs BA is roughly 1/4" taller...if that. I'm really not a HK fan, but this gun has won me over. We'll see if it can win the coveted first string EDC position.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Since there has been so much talk about the new Sig Sauer P320 on this and another site, I thought I would go by a local gun shop to check one out this morning. They had a full size in their Sig display. So here is my honest and unbiased opinion about this pistol.

The model I handled did not impress me very much. It had a rather high bore axis for one thing, a lot more than my Glocks, and I noticed it was not a natural pointer for me. The sights didn't come up right away where they should be for a quick shot. The trigger was not as good as any of my M&P centerfires or my Glock carry and range guns. Granted, those mentioned M&P and Glock triggers have been worked by me, but I was expecting gold right out of the box for the Sig. When I got home, I unloaded my current carry Glock (gen4 G19) and dry fired it several times, checking my hold, the way the gun sits in my hands, and the bore axis. Then I went down to the basement and pulled out my M&P 9 Pro Series and my M&P 40, both with the 4.25" barrel. The only trigger work to these two pistols was my installation of an Apex Tactical USB (Ultimate Safety Block). Not only was the sight picture and grip feel much better than the Sig but the trigger was smoother and had a better break.

I really wanted the P320 to come through but in my mind, it just didn't.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for that input. I think that gives me some insight for my own agenda. How did the grip feel? Have you started carrying the G19 over the G23?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Thanks for that input. I think that gives me some insight for my own agenda. How did the grip feel? Have you started carrying the G19 over the G23?


The P320 grip did not feel natural to me. Nowhere as good as the ones I consider to be top notch, such as the Browning Hi-Power Mark III-S, the CZ 75B, the Beretta and Taurus 92 series, and the Smith and Wesson M&P series. Even the gen4 Glock feels better in my hands.

Yes, I have been carrying my gen4 G19 on a regular basis for about a month now. I seem to shoot it better but since my two G23's are both gen3's, that may have a bit to do with it. I probably need to take my gen4 G22 and my M&P 40 4.25" back to the range for a checkout since it's been a little while since I have shot them. Time does make a difference one our chosen EDC guns.

I should emphasize that my writeup on the P320, while unbiased, is totally subjective... which, of course, it should be. I would also add that the P320 didn't seem to be nearly as solid and tight as my gen4 G19.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have to echo the ergonimcs of the Gen4 are better for me than those on the previous generations. It is very marginal, but it seems to make all the difference in the world, and has a lot to do with why I went back to Glock. Truthfully, when I actually looked at what I need for a EDC gun, the Glock 19 Gen4 just made the most sense for me. Cost, dimensions, capability...it really is hard to beat it. Of course, nothing beats the BHP for grip. The CZ75B is almost identical, and I really have enjoyed mine. I've put 500 rounds through it now, and it is a great performer. I will probably switch out that hammer spring eventually, but it's pretty smooth in SA. I'm hoping to pick up that VP9 this weekend. It really did impress me at the range.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

I know it has been a while since ive said anything on here. After abunch of customer service problems, and issues..
I purchased a FNS-40 with night sights. NIB $400 bucks.

I love this gun! Ive put 250 rounds through it so far. And no matter the ammo, it has fired and fed flawlessly. Ive made a few videos, im uploading them to youtube now. And I will post links tomorrow.

Anyways here are a few pictures of my awesome fns 40!

The first couple shots, I couldn't hit a pot from 15ft away haha. Then I realized I was pulling the trigger and lifting the gun before it fired. After learning to squeeze it slowly, and ride the reset. I can get 4" groups at roughly 25yrds.

The gun feels very high quality!

HERE ARE A FEW PICS! ! will post back tomorrow.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Ive tried only (3) different Ammo types. Federal american eagle 165 grain FMJ, federal american eagle 180 grain FMJ, and PPU jacketed hollow point 180 grain.

everything has shot great! I would like a good median though, ft energy, vs grain size, vs fps, vs price.

I would like some real heavy hitters, in the 500lb energy range, and 1100 or 1300 fps. In a 40S&W size Any suggestions? 

But so far this is a very accurate gun. I can get better ofcourse. But you can shoot inside bullet holes every now and then. I shot straight through a 4x4 piece of wood, and I was in disbelief! Lol. 

This is such a nice gun. And so fun to shoot! The trijicon sights glow very good. I see my sights better at night than during the day time. Im very happy with the purchase, and would not go back and change my deicision in any way. This is a amazing gun hands down! I may just use this to get a deer with this year. Well see. I have not hunted in years, and this fns 40 has me wanting to. :mrgreen:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats on your purchase, and I'm glad you're pleased. The FNS is a fine pistol which I'm sure you will be able to count on. What customer service problems did you have? What made you change your mind to go from the VP9 to the FNS-40?


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

I had put a good sized deposit down on a sold gun apparently. So, when I came to get the HK VP9, it was gone. So, I was VERYY ANGRY, AND was refunded my money ofcourse. But they gave me a huge discount if I bought a gun from them. Got a great deal on a FNH FNS-40 S&W. It was originally $579.99. It would be 2 weeks to wait for more vp9's to come in. And I had found another gun shop near by, they had several of them but... They wanted $749.99 for these things.. So no way.. The gun shop I was at, knew I was partial to a FNS. So, they tried to push it on me and discount it a little bit at first. But, I said I can get a brand new one on armslist or on Gunbroker for roughly $400 bucks, they said they would be losing money at 400.. And I told them that they already made there profitt on a VP9 they sold to someone else, wasted my time. And sold my gun that had (2) deposits on it, from (2) different people. And they just apologized and sold it to me for $400.00. They discounted it $179.99. But they did make a huge mistake, that was there faults. So they lost a little... But made a sell, and kept me as a customer.

I was disappointed at first about not getting the vp9. But, I still loved the fns from the get go, and the beginning of this whole ordeal. And I was saving $200 bucks, and receiving 3 magazines with a slightly larger caliber vs. The VP9.

So $400 bucks later. And I got a fns 40 with night sights. It was brand new in the box!

I will get a HK VP9 next. Either way, I really love shooting the gun. Now ive got a $40 a day habbit in bullets! Lol. She sure is expensive to feed!


Im getting pretty good with my aim, and follow up shots! Either way this is a amazing gun. Now my wife wants a pistol. She has been shooting this 40 cal, and after a day or two. She and I are both very comfortable with shooting this caliber. The first time pistol shooting nervousness and shaky hands have faded away. 

She holds it great. And really likes the gun. But she said would like a little less recoil. So I might just get her a FNS-9, with the stainless steel slide. But she likes the size, and feel of the fns, so no compacts or micros lol. Not yet itleast.


Im really a nice person, I dont argue, and I am not mean at all. I did sell cars for over 5 years. So if I can get a deal, I will. But, I have had the worst luck with this gun store. Luckily in the end they made me happy! And everything worked out for the best. I guess the FNS really did choose me AFTERALL. .


Its raining right now. Im making a new different video review and will post it up soon guys. And thanks!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice pistol you have got there. I love the .40 S&W as much as the 9mm.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well the FNS is a fine pistol, and I'm sure you will enjoy it. They feel really good in the hand, and it is reliable. You'll enjoy the VP9 soon enough, but good going on getting the gun shop to work with you. I can't believe they did that! Check around on-line for a VP9. You can get them for as little as $580ish, and have it shipped to an FFL. Most will charge you around $35 or so for the FFL stock fee, but that beats $734! I got my VP9 with night sights and three mags for $699, so don't settle for a standard pistol for any more than $599. Congrats again!


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

My wife Stephanie, shooting the FNH FNS-40. :mrgreen:

The first time me and her started shooting it. It felt as if the verryy snappy recoil was going to make the gun jump out of both hands. Although, we were nervous and our hands were sweating prefusivly as we nervously take our first shots, from a unfamilliar large caliber FNS. Neither one of us are scared of it anymore. And could shoot it, anytime anywhere very comfortably!

Heckler & Koch VP9 coming soon, and stainless FNH FNS-9 coming soon.

VIDEOS SOON TO COME GUYS!

And thanks again. I love the gun


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You need to help her with the grip. 

Otherwise, lovely.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

That must be the two finger trigger pull technique i've been hearing about.

Just messing with ya... but that grip could really be worked on. Is she left handed & right eye dominant? 

Congrats on the new pistol... enjoy learning it's in's & out's.


----------



## tps3443 (Aug 23, 2014)

Well she is right handed, but she feels more comfortable holding the gun with her left hand. And pulling the trigger with her left hand, and putting her right hand on top.

I have showed her how to properly hold it, and fire it. I guess it was a coincidence that her right index finger was in the trigger guard to lol. She was not firing when I took the pic. Lol


----------



## northstar19 (Aug 11, 2013)

You can't go wrong with those choices. But have you tried the Kahr CT9 or CT 45? They are very fine firearms and are selling for around $300 currently. Amazing but true. And--all reviews are strong. Check them out.


----------

